# My 2005 Buck (Pic)



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

Arrowed this guy early Saturday morning in a hunny hole I found earlier during Turk season in (Harrison Co) SE Ohio. He had the area beat up pretty good. He wandered over to me, feeling sexually frustrated after being rejected by a very unccoperative lady. Not the biggest or smallest I have shot but I definately could not let him pass by. Had to bloody up that tailgate on that new truck sometime.

Longspur


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice indeed. I don't think I would have let him pass either. Well worth your trip today, that's for sure. Congrats!!!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Way To Go Longspur,grat Yr For You...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job on the buck


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

Very nice Buck man, good job.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

very nice buck great job man i can't wait to get back into hunting next yr


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice lookin buck, congrads!


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice Buck ! Good job


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice Buck! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice buck! I would have shot too!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Can't let a buck like that go!! Very nice!!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Great buck! I was down in Harrison Cty on Sunday , only saw one small buck and let it go by, saw maybe 10 does also. I saw a ton of scrapes though along the field edges.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

You are well over your quota for posting pictures of successful outings.



Nice deer.


----------

